# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Strange frog in my Vermont yard

## druvnik

I was just walking the edge of my lawn when I saw a blue frog! About the size of a leopard frog, but very bright, medium blue with black patterns similar to leopard frog.About 3-4 inches (75-100mm) body length. saw me, hopped about 2 ft into the air, spin on top with musking/defecation on top of spin, went into a vernal pool. Is this a variation of the leopard frog? I live on the border with New Hampshire, just below the 45th parallel. in 1972, I had a work-study in the herpetology lab at UCONN, Dr. Norm Scott was the dept. head. Always thought that I knew my New England reptiles and amphibians, but this has me baffled. What did I see?

----------


## Terry

> About the size of a leopard frog, but very bright, medium blue with black patterns similar to leopard frog.


It could be a leopard frog (_Rana pipiens_). The blue color is caused by a lack of yellow pigment in the skin. However, there are also green frogs (*Rana clamitans*) and bullfrogs (*Rana catesbeiana*) that have a bluish coloration.

----------


## Kurt

I have heard of a blue population of green frogs, Lithobates clamitans melanota out in the western part of Massachusetts. So its not unlikey that you found a blue leopard frog.

----------


## druvnik

Thank you. I was really quite surprised to see this frog; thought that I had seen an escaped exotic pet. The high hop with the defecation at the top was something I had never seen. Sure, they pee on you when you first pick them up-but with no contact?Now that I'm checking the area, camera in hand, I likely will never see it again!

----------


## Kurt

Thats the way it works.

----------

